# Things to change before swap?



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

What should I change out as far as parts and gaskets before I drop in my sr20det? It has 90000km. What gaskets usually go out first? 

Thanks.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

replace all of them. check the piston rings, and main bearings and rod bearings as well. throw a new head gasket on it too.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

threre's info in my sticky about what parts are RECOMENDED after a swap


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

shutup. no one reads it, you should know that by now.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> shutup. no one reads it, you should know that by now.


 even i don't read it :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> shutup. no one reads it, you should know that by now.


 haha so tru... should just delte that bandwidthing guzzling thread :jump:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> shutup. no one reads it, you should know that by now.


I read it, but i don't have a 240.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

then why did you read it? that's like a waste of time and effort. and now you have that information taking up space in your head, and you cant even use it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> I read it, but i don't have a 240.


yay!!!! you get a good reputation!!! :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> yay!!!! you get a good reputation!!! :thumbup:


 stealing my material^^^


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> stealing my material^^^


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> then why did you read it? that's like a waste of time and effort. and now you have that information taking up space in your head, and you cant even use it.


some day i might have a CA18 powered datsun, so it's research. and fun.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

CA???? *** shudders.... eww!!













j/k


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> some day i might have a CA18 powered datsun, so it's research. and fun.


 uhhh? you kno that a datsun is old enough that u don't needa go through smog... thats why people are putting in RB26's in their 280's and stuff... not CA18's =/


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haha I think he knows that. 99% of Datsun owners aren't idiots


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

1% margin of error


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> uhhh? you kno that a datsun is old enough that u don't needa go through smog... thats why people are putting in RB26's in their 280's and stuff... not CA18's =/


It's not quite old enough to avoid the smog, it's and 81. So I have to figure out how to deal with that. I had heard from datsun people that putting a ca18det in was fairly easy, am I gettign the wrong info? I also was liking the ca18det because I can use the same engine in my b11, that makes it way more affordable.

I read in the 240 section to see what people are doing with newer rwd cars.

OH, things to change before the swap... EVERYTHING! If you replace everything possible with new parts it's a whole new car and should be reliable. I've been doing that with my sentra and datsun and it seems to work for getting a reliable car.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

You should put in an '87 300zx turbo motor into the 210. I've seen it done... do it up!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

thread's hijacked big time. subject changed far from the original one.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> haha I think he knows that. 99% of Datsun owners aren't idiots




what if hes that 1%? :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Loki said:


> what if hes that 1%? :fluffy:


kevin already said that.. :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

shows thats newbs don't read threads in their entirely


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

Do you guys recommend changing the waterpump?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nismo18 said:


> Do you guys recommend changing the waterpump?


that's always a good idea


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

in yall opinions, what is a good waterpump replacement besides stock, is there any other nissan you can use on a ka? i never did my research on waterpump, and i dont mind gettin flamed for not searching. ill hijack every thread in here, post whore also until i get an answer.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Exhaust manifold gasket
Exhaust turbo gasket
Exhaust dump pipe gasket
Spark plugs
Air filter
Clean out turbo oil and coolant lines
Full fluid change

Good idead on replacing water pump too


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

sorry if im stupid but to do an oil change would i use a ser oil filter? And also should I use synthetic or regular oil?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

oil pump? if it were my engine i'd replace that too. unless you know very well how many miles it had and feel comfortable putting it in with a critical old part.


----------

